

Ready to jump, how do I? - geuis

I am completely burnt out working in big companies. I've been trying to get on with a startup here in San Francisco for the last couple of weeks but have had zero success. 
I'm getting to the point where if nothing changes in a week, I will throw everything I am into trying  to build and launch a product I have had in mind for months.<p>I'm scared though. I only have enough personal runway for about 4 months. I don't have contacts with any VC/angel type people. I don't know anyone who can advise me on the crucial aspects of forming a company in California or anything dealing with the IRS. Where do I start? Am I just crazy even though I'm unhappy?
======
icey
In my opinion, 4 months is not enough of a stockpile if you don't have any
contacts and don't know where to start.

If you have an idea and willpower, you need to be able to work on that idea
for at least a year; either via investments or savings.

Of course, this is just my personal opinion; other people here may be less
risk averse. But until we know the longer term health of the economy, a year
of safety seems about the minimum to me.

------
markessien
It's a REALLY bad idea to start a business when you are desperate. Work on
your business nights, and let your day job pay for it. Hire people, manage
them and let them be working while you are in the office. Dedicate half your
income to your startup, and you will get there without any risk. If you do
what you are doing now, the fear will prevent your business from being a
success.

------
ajm
Breathe deeply, relax. You're obviously bright and driven but don't let it
drive you to desperation.

You need a partner, a co-founder to share your dream and workload. Start
there.

